# Roughening the Surface of Framing Lumber



## EcoMotive (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi all, 

I was wondering if anybody knows of a good way to apply a uniform rough texture to the smooth surface of dimensional framing lumber commonly available at the hardware store. I'm looking to achieve the same rough texture that you often see on the exterior surface of beveled wood siding, so that it will soak up lots of stain and create a durable weather resistant coating.

Is there some kind of special blade you can buy for a table saw or thickness planer that can create this texture?

Thanks so much, 

EcoMotive


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is a "durable, weather resistant" that you are looking for then you are starting with the wrong product. Common pine is just not going to be what you want if all you do is stain it. Does not matter how much you rough it. In fact, that would probably hasten its demise in weather. Just stain is not going to protect it.
'
What is your motivating factor here. Do you want to save money over "store bought?" Just want the challenge of making it yourself? Want to have a specific look? Or what?

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might set up a bandsaw to resaw with a 3TPI blade and trim a little off the face. If you just want to enhance the grain you might sand blast it.


----------



## EcoMotive (Aug 11, 2017)

George, 

I want to make my own corner boards and trim boards to go on the exterior of a house with beveled wood siding. There's no suitable product available here and it looks like making my own is my only option.

There's a local sawmill here that has rough sawn lumber that seems like it would work well but the quality of it is horrible.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out wire paint remover wheels*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-1-2-Knott...569669&hash=item3d2eb5f6ef:g:0QMAAOSwcgNZI0-l

There are several types:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WARRIOR-5-C...288790?hash=item33bfbedd16:g:zHcAAOSwTZ1XmmPF

Each type will leave a different texture on the wood. A very high 3000 PSI pressure washer will do something similar also. Sand blasting is another choice for a "weathered" look:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...53bc2a65fc3_large.jpg?1362011397&action=close


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Buy some western red cedar instead. Much more durable than spf. Take a relatively soft wire wheel (not a cup wheel!) on a angle grinder and buff away the softest part of the wood.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Larry Schweitzer said:


> Buy some western red cedar instead. Much more durable than spf. Take a relatively soft wire wheel (not a cup wheel!) on a angle grinder and buff away the softest part of the wood.


My father-in-law's house has vertical wood siding that is unfinished (rough cut) red cedar. He stains it as needed and it's been though the worst that north central Pennsylvania weather can throw at it for over 30 years.


----------



## njf88 (Nov 18, 2017)

I agree with everyone above, red cedar is the best widely available wood for this job. You can find rough sawn red cedar at home improvement stores fairly often. SPF lumber is just going to rot faster if you roughen it up, regardless of how you seal it (except maybe spar varnish, but that will look very mismatched to your siding and be more difficult to apply well to a rough face)


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Is this what you're looking for? Rough face cedar is readily available.

https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...00-c-13115.htm?tid=3890210202687895761&ipos=2


----------

